# Best roads for 2x20's near Seattle



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

Any Seattle folks have tips on good places to do 20 minute intervals near Seattle? The actual Mercer way part of Mercer Island is about 10.5 miles so I am going to try that tonight but wondering if anyone has other spots they can recommend that can accommodate longer intervals? 

I have done some between Issaquah and Marymoor before, which is pretty good aside from a few stop signs but I don't have time to ride the 16 miles out there during weekdays. That said, I wouldn't mind hearing about any good roads for TT type intervals in the greater area.

On a related note are there any longer hills within a few miles of Seattle (not Issaquah)? I have been doing hill repeats on Madrona, but that only takes me about 4:30-45 for each ascent at my current level of fitness. Golden Gardens is about the same as is the backside of California in West Seattle coming up from Alki. I've also done the clockwise Magnolia loop in the past but the pitch varies quite a bit so it isn't always ideal for repeats. 

Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The best I've found for longer flat intervals is the stretch of Lake Washington Blvd. north of Seward Park, not quite as far north as the little Leschi business district. May not be long enough. Otherwise, further east, but that'll take even longer than Issaquah - sounds like you're on Mercer Island?


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm in the Central District, so Lake Washington Blvd and Mercer are both very close. I work downtown and get over to West Seattle and Ballard regularly in order to get some miles in. Lake Washington Blvd isn't quite long enough for 20 minute efforts even if you start back at Madrona drive. I mapped it last night and it is 5.2 miles from Madrona to Seward, but the part through the Leschi marina can get bogged down with traffic at times. 

Did a good effort around Mercer Way last night and it took me about 27-28 minutes counter clockwise from I-90 to where Mercer Way ends on the east side of the island. I am still trying to get the hang of pacing myself, particularly on rolling courses and probably started off too hard but was good to get an idea of what that sort of effort should feel like.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

That's a pretty good time. I was proud of myself for doing that route in under 31 minutes. 

SoDo and Georgetown are flat, and there are some long roads that go through there. However, you'd have to figure out a weird time to go because it's an industrial district, so it's relatively busy with lots of trucks during the day.

Otherwise, I'm more or less out of ideas. I'd just turn around somewhere on Lk. Washington.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, Lk Washington has a good 5 mile stretch of uninterrupted road which is perfect if you turn around at seward park.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Riding in the June rain.... just yummy.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

There's a hill that starts from a zoo the other side of Cougar Mountain if you don't mind your 20 minute intervals going up a hill.

On this side of the lake, you could try Interlaken Park to Volunteer Park starting at the roundabout at Boyer/ East Lynn, it should take you between 6 and 10 minutes to do depending on which route you take. Although the pitch varies quite a lot too.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Issaquah is so easy to get to from Seattle, why not? And more than a dozen lightly traveled roads here to do 20 to 40 minute intervals on.

One of my favorites with little traffic and a fun hill is Tiger Mtn to Hobart/Issaquah. Go south from T. Mtn Store and it is 5.8 miles and a 550 foot gain with 4 miles of climbing. Spin on the way down and start again. Go north from the store and it is a 2 mile (steeper) climb and a 575' gain. Which you can again spin back down for a short version or do the 5.8 miles back to the start. But tons of stuff on Cougar and Suak Mtns as well or even just the ride between Bellevue and Issaquah is good for something similar if you know where to go.

Of course the 2.5 miles on the "Zoo" and its 1250' gain is always a 20 minute treat to the antennas on top.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Also forgot the paved bike trail from Front Street along side I90 and up to Swedish Hospital. Couple of miles and a 500' gain. But it is on a super low traffic and super smooth bike trail.

I'll do some repeats there myself in the morning.


----------

